# Prepping for Controlled substance meds, hhmmm



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Someone brought up a good point to me in regards to medicine. Some meds are controlled and you cant just get a months supply. Has anyone had to deal with an emergency, such as harvey, and had to deal with Rx, clinics etc to get your daily meds.
Not going into details, but I have a family member that needs dailys, or some serious issues happen. She is saying she cant just go to another clinic out of town. Its a convaluted system where they need to call ahead. But if you have no clue where you are going and when you are leaving, its very stressful.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Have a talk with your doctor. He/she should be of help.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

tango said:


> Have a talk with your doctor. He/she should be of help.


Its a private clinic, rehab for my daughter. Doesnt work like a regular hospital, so I am told.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Rehab meds and pain meds are really being cracked down on at the state and federal level. I can not call in certain medications by law. It has gotten tighter with the opioid crisis. It has to be a written Rx and I have to do a prescription check online with the state to see what if any controlled substances have been written in the past year. Currently electronic and facsimile Rx for these meds are not accepted to the best of my knowledge. It is an issue that probably needs to be addressed legislatively. They will put the cuffs on doctors and pharmacists that circumvent the law. Just like any other violation a prosecutor will hang on like a gila monster to get a conviction. The sentence is usually 10-20 unless you plea bargain. But you do loose your license and livelihood regardless. I would suggest looking for an herbal substitute. Sorry I am not much help.


----------



## MedicPrepper (Sep 4, 2017)

To follow up on what Camel923 said is this is something I run calls for all the time. People run out of the meds they need, but can't get refills quick enough. So then I end up taking them into the ER where they are only given enough to get them through the day. It's part of our broken healthcare system and definitely something that needs to be addressed at a legislative level.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We are going to the clinic tomorrow to see what the contigency plan is. If there is a hurricane coming our way, they need to have some plan, as we will.
I am thinking, we will tell them where she is going, city wise, and they need to forward, request or do whatever is needed to ensure her paperwork , Rx etc goes there to ensure she is able to get her meds.
Right now she is on 3 day fills. I am thinking, they do 4 day fills during holidays, why not a 5 day fill for natural disasters..
I am not a Doctor, and these things are due to her personal choices, but, we need to work together to get things done safely, and legally.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

A lot of drug addicts loot pharmacies.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Talking to your doctor is the only legal answer. If your doctor can't solve it, it can't be solved.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I understand it cant be solved per sey, but it is something that can be a crisis for some. Talking to Doctors is the answer, ahead of the natural disaster


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> I understand it cant be solved per sey, but it is something that can be a crisis for some. Talking to Doctors is the answer, ahead of the natural disaster


I agree with that!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Jammer Six has a good point you will need to work through the doc. You don't want to get mixed up in the legal system. They have zero sympathy for things like this. Especially with all the ink about opioid abuse and overdoses. You are prudent to be looking into this matter before it becomes a crisis.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Okay. I never intended to do anything illegal. We are going to talk to the clinic tomorrow.
My thread is more about preparing for this issue. More people than you can imagine, close and around you are dealing with things like this. They think different than adults do, and many were already disregarding the law ro begin with. This is more or less a thread to stress importance of prepping. Family must get involved and assist.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Are we talking about methadone? If that is the case, there can be situations in which a person can get buprenorphine (a methadone alternative) prescribed and the patient allotted a take home supply larger than just a couple of days.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Are we talking about methadone? If that is the case, there can be situations in which a person can get buprenorphine (a methadone alternative) prescribed and the patient allotted a take home supply larger than just a couple of days.


Yes it is. But, it is a private clinic, and we pay out of pocket. They dont take her insurance. If you k ow how to legally get clinic to do this, please let me know


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Another aspect is how the meds will last over time.

My wife takes thyroid meds, they have a shelf life. I have a touch of asthma and some meds for anxiety. The anxiety meds can be dispensed by a script for a 90 day supply. Again, you're dealing with a shelf life.

And many mentioned that the government is cracking down on pain meds. I don't know about the heavy stuff, but there's not much that Tylenol won't ease for me.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Yes it is. But, it is a private clinic, and we pay out of pocket. They dont take her insurance. If you k ow how to legally get clinic to do this, please let me know


I am not sure how to guide you other than what has already been suggested which is to talk with the prescribing MD. I am willing to bet that laws regarding controlled substances do vary from state to state. In MN I know that it is legal for MD's to utilize Buprenorphine as I suggested above. I am sorry that I am not of more help.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I am not sure how to guide you other than what has already been suggested which is to talk with the prescribing MN. I am willing to bet that laws regarding controlled substances do vary from state to state. In MN I know that it is legal for MD's to utilize Buprenorphine as I suggested above. I am sorry that I am not of more help.


Everyone has been a great help. Now dealing with daughter etc via clinic


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Most of the meds I take I can live without. Especially if the SHTF and I eat less. One med I take 
however is a tad more important. Talked with my DR and he said stopping its use would increase 
my chance of death in any one years by 10% to 15%. At best, I have two months supply, at 
worst only one extra months supply. Even tho I've been on this for just over 18 months, my 
pharmacy doesn't stock it because of cost, retail $500 and when I was in the donut hole it cost 
me just under $400. Even worse, they order it a week before I need to refill the script. 
My wife is worse off, she takes cardiac meds. Will she die if she has to stop, probably not, but it
increases her chances.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MedicPrepper said:


> People run out of the meds they need, but can't get refills quick enough.


We call this Piss Poor planning

there is a fix

Prior planning prevents piss poor performance


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

For pain relief - marijuana . Three to four plants should do you . We need to legalize nation wide at least for medical use.

As to your daughter I do not know what she was addicted to but would think marijuana should at least keep the edge off so she could function. 

Going cold turkey is a hell of a thing I have had to take a couple of people thru it . I would hate to go thru a hurricane let alone go thru it while taking care of someone going thru with drawl. With the people I did it too - They were confined in a rural area- still had to play load music at night to make sure neighbors did not hear the screams. Not pretty and not something I could do to someone I loved.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Withdrawal can kill you. Marijuana is not what a drug addict needs. She needs to be slowly tapered off of methadone, and avoid all drugs in general. She also needs to cut off in person meetings with any drug users...any. If they want to communicate then suggest they communicate through face time or something like that so escape from a diverging situation is easy. Change the environment for the better. 

I would not suggest a drug addict use any drug after surviving withdrawal because it can lead to bad decisions. Look for natural things like tea and natural medicine, gardening, exercise to introduce to take the place of doing harmful things in down time. 

Experiment with good things. 

It is very hard to do alone. We are all different. Best of luck getting the medicine for right now Steve40th.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

She doesnt associate with any past, present users. And past users in clinics she doesnt even go to same.
Plan is if SC goes state of emergency, then she can go to other clinics they are associated with, within State. I told her I will stay with her, and will ensure I get her meds with her. Grandbaby will leave with Father to safety.
I got this


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> For pain relief - marijuana . Three to four plants should do you . We need to legalize nation wide at least for medical use.
> 
> As to your daughter I do not know what she was addicted to but would think marijuana should at least keep the edge off so she could function.
> 
> Going cold turkey is a hell of a thing I have had to take a couple of people thru it . I would hate to go thru a hurricane let alone go thru it while taking care of someone going thru with drawl. With the people I did it too - They were confined in a rural area- still had to play load music at night to make sure neighbors did not hear the screams. Not pretty and not something I could do to someone I loved.


We don't smoke marijuana in Muskogee....


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I've always thought the guy who wrote that song must have been blind and deaf.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> We don't smoke marijuana in Muskogee....


Many don't they extract the THC and put the resulting oil / liquid in a drink, candy or some type of edible. Smoking is bad for you and leaves a a very noticeable odor .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> We don't smoke marijuana in Muskogee....





Jammer Six said:


> I've always thought the guy who wrote that song must have been blind and deaf.


:vs_lol: Alex, I'll take that darn Okie name Merle Haggard for $100


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Never heard of him. Is he new here?


----------

